# Add Page x of y in PPT( Powerpoint)



## Yakuzaa (Mar 7, 2005)

Hello all,
Houw can I add in the footer of my presentation page x / y ?
I see the code fot the current pagenumber is <#>, but further on ... ??

Urgent !

Thanks in advce, Yakuzaa


----------



## Yakuzaa (Mar 7, 2005)

not even one person ?


----------



## smozgur (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Yakuzaa,

I believe there is only way to accomplish this: typing manually after <#>:

Page <#>/TotalSlides

TotalSlides is the number of slides that you already know. So after final review of your presentation, you can change this field in Slide Master and make it show the Page x / y.

I know I am probably repeating what you already know but this is the only way that I know.
I hope it helps.

Suat


----------



## nyim (Feb 9, 2015)

It's not possible in PowerPoint. You have to use the Add-In. Saved me a ton of time.

PowerPoint X of Y Pages Add-In


----------

